# Cornbread?



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I searched for a thread on this but couldnt find one. I have branched out from rice as primary stocked starch with corn. Been attempting cornbread but all the recipes have it turning out more cake like. I want an old school coarse cornbread recipe that will go well with beans an jalapenos. Any thoughts?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

This be the one we use:
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/storage-cornbread-5730/


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> This be the one we use:
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/storage-cornbread-5730/


I have been browsing through your site, it's awesome!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks, don't get ta do as much there as I'd like ta, but were tryin. Hopefully as summer starts ta wind down we'll get more on there as well as here.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

My cornbread is simple:
cornmeal, buttermilk, one egg, dash of salt, and heated bacon grease.
Mix cornmeal, egg, and buttermilk till you like the consistency..preheat your bacon grease in a cast iron skillet @ 425 degrees; pour half in mix, leave half in the skillet for baking cornbread.
Bake at 425 till brown.
Warning: Once you use bacon grease in your cornmeal, you'll never stop.


----------



## missDaniMF (Jul 9, 2012)

We have a simple easy and family David.
1 box of jiffy
1 can corn
1 can cream corn 
1/4 c sugar 
1/2 c melted butter
1 c sour cream
Bake 350 for 45-50 min
Soooo good


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My wife me makes great corn bread.
Then she make another pan for herself with sugar in it.
I tell her that's cake not cornbread. 
Think I'll call her and see what's for dinner.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I prefer a sweeter cornbread too. I've been trying many recipies over the years, adding sugar, etc. but still haven't found the "taste image" that I have in my head.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

CulexPipiens said:


> I prefer a sweeter cornbread too. I've been trying many recipies over the years, adding sugar, etc. but still haven't found the "taste image" that I have in my head.


Try a bit of 7-up in there.. I like it savory and sweet .


----------



## Riverdale (Oct 31, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Warning: Once you use bacon grease in your cornmeal, you'll never stop.


Well *DUH* :2thumb:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Riverdale said:


> Well *DUH* :2thumb:


Another cornbread baker like granny taught us??


----------

